# Suche COM GRAPH



## Falcon4 (17 Februar 2007)

Hallo wir suchen die Software COROS COM GRAPH von Siemens um unsere wunderbaren alten CP527 zu programmieren etc. pp.

Falcon4

Edit: oder gibt es Software mäßig alternativen ohne das System zu wechslen??


----------



## thprog2606 (21 Februar 2007)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Hallo wir suchen die Software COROS COM GRAPH von Siemens um unsere wunderbaren alten CP527 zu programmieren etc. pp.
> 
> Falcon4
> 
> Edit: oder gibt es Software mäßig alternativen ohne das System zu wechslen??


 

Es gibt keine Alternative zur ComGraph Software!

Ich bin im Besitz einer installierten lauffähigen Version.

thprog2606


----------



## eYe (1 April 2011)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach der SIEMENS Software COM GRAPH um auf einem bestehenden CP527 eine Meldung nachzurüsten.
Kann mir jemand diese Software zur Verfügung stellen, oder aber ein ganzes PG mit installierter Software?


----------



## eYe (1 April 2011)

Danke, habe die Software freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.
Als Handbuch liegt mir momentan eine eingescante Version des CP526 vor, falls da jemand noch etwas vom CP527(_CP 527 Geraetehandbuch A03)_ hat wäre ich hoch erfreut ^^

Danke,
eYe


----------



## B3nnY (10 August 2013)

Ich suche auch noch die Software, zwecks Änderungen an Bildern. Leider konnte ich im Netz nichts passendes finden. Hätte ja sein können das es wegen dem alter frei verfügbar wäre. Hast du direkt bei Siemens angefragt? Hoffe die lachen mich nicht aus, wenn ich nach so etwas altem frage


----------

